# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح السبت 13 يونيو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كابتن خارش وفريق هارش



بابكر سلك 

في السلك

كابتن خارش وفريق هارش

*لا للمخدرات شعارا نرفعه السنه دي
*طول السنه يكون شعارنا مرفوع
*شعارنا العالي يرفع
*والعالم كلو يسمع
*لا للمخدرات والمسكرات 
*لا للبشرب وللبصنع
*لا للمخدرات بكل انواعها
*حفاظا علي شبابنا 
*لا للمخدرات
*والمخدرات تشمل انواع كتيره
*لا لها كلها
*حتي التخدير الطبي
*اذا زاد حدو
*لا والف لا له
*بكتل
*بودي الدايمه
*وكم من مغادر قد غادر من بوابة زيادة جرعة التخدير
*غادر قروب الحياه الذي كان يجمعه بنا
*كم مرة نشطنا النت واتفاجأنا
*فلان غادر
*السبب زيادة جرعة التخدير
*اما المخدرات الدستوريه
*وهي مخدرات الدستره
*مخدرات بي دستوووورها 
*دي بالذات لا والف لا لها
*رفع المعاناه
*والرفاهيه
*وبعد خمسه سنين الجنيه يجيب عشره دولار
*وظيفه لكل خريج
*عروس لكل شاب
*عريس لكل بايره
*الكهربا والمويه لن تقطع هذا العام
*العلاج المجاني 
*تطور الخدمه المدنيه
*تخصيص الضرائب للشعب والحبائب
*تخفيض الصرف الحكومي 
*نزول درجات الحراره والاسعار
*تخفيض اعباء المعيشه
*احراز الزنطور لبطولة جويه سمراء فاقع لونها
*دي كلها مخدرات
*والاخيره دي اقدم انواع المخدرات
*خمسه وتمنين سنه والجماعه مدمننها
*الزنطور العالمي
*الزنطور المدهش
*الزنطور المبدع
*والزنطور سيدا وقاعد علي الحديده
*وظهر الزنطور زايدينهو
*عويقتو فريده
*المهم
*التخدير من شاكلة المعاناه وتخفيض المخصصات وتخصيص المخفضات وتخفيض المنصرفات وتصريف المخفضات
*للاسف النوع ده ما بتعالج
*لو وده سيدو الصينيه
*تاني مابزح منها
*يقعد زي شارة المرور العمر كلو
*يولع ويطفي اليوم كلو
*ويوم يطفي نهائي يتغير بي واحد تاني
*المهم
*قالوا كابتن مازيمبي مدمن مخدرات
*النوع ده خطير
*يعني ممكن يفتح خيال
*ولو فتح خيال كلامو ببقي مامفهوم
*ولو مافهمتوا كلامو
*ولو مافهمتوا كلامي يبقي ماحاتفهموا طريقة لعبوا
*ولو ما فهمتوا طريقة لعبو
*خمسه زمان مضمونه في نهار رمضان
*الكابتن الخارش ده ماهين
*اعملوا حسابكم يا روشا
*الكابتن الخارش خطر علي الفريق الهارش
*المهم
*برغم الشائعات اعداد الزعيم تمام
*غرزه قال الفتره كافيه
*وما افتكر في زول بعرف اكتر منو
*والميه تكضب الغطاس
*بجي الدوري
*وبتجي المجموعات
*وبتظهر الاعذار
*ولعبنا صايمين بالنهار
*ايها الناس
*البروف غرزه عارف شغلو
*علينا نحنا كجماهير نقوم بي شغلنا
*القصه دي عملناها الدوره الاولي
*تصدرنا الدوري
*برغم ضربات الجزاء المسكوت عنها
*دخلنا المجموعات من باب سويقه ما من نفاج سانغا
*اي حداشر بحملوا الرايه
*يبقي نخلي لغرزه شغلو
*ونشتغل شغلتنا وبس
*عشان شامي لي ريحة مطار
*ايها الناس
*يميز جماهيرنا المطار عن الزناطير
*عشان كده ماحانطير
*نمشي المطار
*ونقول للكاس مرحب حباب شرفت الديار
*اقعدمع اخوانك وما تحس بغربه
*زيك كتاااااااار عندنا
*المهم
*هل سيواصل التحكيم في ان يخطئ ولا يظلم ؟؟؟
*الدورة التانيه ما بتستحمل
*وحق النسور في ضربة الجزاء الاولي والتانيه
*وحق المريخ في ضربة الجزاء 
*ان شاء الله يمرق من عيون الظلم ويودي الجتت للظلمات
*اللهم كل من امسك صافره ولم يعطها حقها في العدل
*اللهم ان شاء الله يصفر قطرو ويمحو اثرو يا الله
*اللهم كل من تسول له نفسه ان يظلم فريق مستقلا منصبا اداريا
*اللهم كبارينا الكتيره دي يقع منها في نص النيل والتمساح فاح خشمو يا الله 
*اللهم وكل من لا يعمل بنزاهة في ادارة النشاط الرياضي
*اللهم الاوضه الراقد فيها الارضه تقرضها وتقرضو يا الله
*اللهم ورجال الخطوط يا الله
*البشوف منهم حالة ويسكت عليها
*اللهم تبقي ليهو آخر شوفه في الدنيا دي يا الله
*ايها الناس
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
*اها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كان شفت يا والينا
*بنسأل بس ورينا
*والينا القديم سلمك الخيران مقفوله ولا محفورة لينا
*لانك استلمت والسحاب حولينا
*بس قلنا نعرف عشان نعرف منو الاتلوم فينا
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والسحاب بحمر لينا في عينينا
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صفوة مريخاب السودان


اسماعيل حسن
وكفى
صفوة مريخاب السودان
* هذا إعلان لكل مريخي ..
* سوف يتم استلام 40000 ورقة ملونة A3.. وأربعين ألف بالونة باللونين الأحمر والأصفر هدية من قطب مريخي..
* وسنقوم بتوزيعها قبل مباراة العلمة الأفريقية يوم الجمعة 26 يونيو الحالي.. ليكون اسلوبنا التشجيعي أسلوبا جديدا متفردا ننتهجه في كل مباريات الزعيم المقبلة..
* وعليه نرجو من كل الصفوة أن ينشروا الخبر في جميع القروبات..
* وبدورنا سنقوم بالتنسيق مع الصحافة المريخية لتتولى الترويج لهذا الخبر حتى يصل لجميع المريخاب..
* وباختصار ما علينا نحن المشجعون إلا أن نرفع الورق الملون بالأحمر والأصفر في وقت واحد أثناء المباراة لنرسم لوحه فنية جميلة يتزين بها إستاد المريخ..
* وننوه هنا إلى أن الاحتفاظ بهذه الأوراق مهم حتي نكمل بها مشوار الأبطال في البطولة الأفريقية علما بأننا سنتولى توزيعها عند مداخل المساطب الشعبيه ويتم توزيع المتبقي في كراسي المساطب الجانبية والرئيسية قبل دخول الجمهور..
* معا نحو رفع اسم الزعيم..
* معا نحو تشجيع ممنهج للزعيم يؤكد على صفويتنا وتميزنا..
* معا لرفع روح التحدي..
سراج الدين عثمان/ قروب ساس وأساس
* من المحرر: المقالة أعلاه وردت في قروب ساس وأساس بقلم الأخ سراج.. وكما هو معلوم فإن هذا القروب واحد من خيرة القروبات النشطة في مجالات التشجيع والدعم الجماهيري وحملات التأهيل والنظافة..
* له وللقائمين على أمره التحية والتجلة والتقدير.. ومن جانبنا في الصحافة المريخية سندعم مشروعهم هذا. ونتكفل بالترويج له حتى تنعكس للعالم صورة مشرقة زاهية عن التشجيع وأساليبه في السودان.
* وترسخ في نفس الوقت حقيقة أن جماهير المريخ العظيمة الراقية تستحق لقب الصفوة عن جدارة واستحقاق..
انتبهوا أخوتي في المجلس والصحافة

* المتتبع للأحداث في الإتحاد العام وعلى وجه الخصوص اللجنة العليا الاستئنافات. يلاحظ الاستهداف الواضح للمريخ وشغله بقضية غريبة دون أي أسانيد قانونية.. ألا وهي قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة.
* ويلاحظ أيضا تأخر اللجنة في حسمها واستمرارها في تداولها لأكثر من عشرة أيام. الأمر الذي يشكك بأن القصد الأول من تفجيرها لهذه القضية بدون أسانيد قانونية دامغة هو شغل مجلس المريخ وفريقه وأهله عما هو أهم…
* والأهم طبعا في هذه الأيام هو الإعداد والاستعداد الجيدين للبطولة الأفريقية بعد أن – أصبح المرشح الأول للحصول عليها..
* ثانيا… المتتبع لكتابات الزميل الهلالي الكبير خالد عز الدين في هذه الأيام يلاحظ (بالعقل المجرد) حديثه المتواصل عن نشأة فريقي القمة وإصراره على أن المريخ نشأ عام 27م وليس عام 1908م..
* والذين يعرفون خالد عز الدين معرفة جيدة. يعرفون أنه ليس بالجهل الذي يغيب عنه حقائق نشأة الفريقين . وأن بإمكانه أن يزور دار الوثائق ليستوثق منها. ولكنه ربما قصد بذكائه المعهود أن يجرجر إعلام المريخ إلى الخوض في هذه القضية — إن جاز أنها قضية — على حساب قضايا المريخ الأهم وعلى رأسها الإعداد الخاص بفريقه والاستعداد للبطولة الأفريقية..
* ومن حسن حظه وسوء حظنا أن عددا من اعلاميي المريخ الكبار خاضوا في خوضه وشغلوا أنفسهم وقراءهم بقضية ليس الأوان أوانها.
* خلاصة القول… إن لكل مقام مقال.. والمقام الآن مقام البطولة الأفريقية والإهتمام الإعلامي المريخي يجب أن ينحصر في هذا الجانب.
* وإذا كان على قضية بكري فإن المريخ سيكسبها لا محالة طالما أن القانون يقف إلى جانبه.. وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لقضية النشأة فإن دار الوثائق المركزية كفيلة بأن تحسم أمرها لصالح المريخ وتثبت بالوثائق التي لا تكذب ولا تتجمل أن تأسيسه ككيان كان في العام 1908م بينما تم تغيير اسمه للمريخ عام 1927م. وتثبت كذلك أنه بعد أن تم تغييره للمريخ لم يعد هنالك فريق باسم المسالمة..
* ختاما أخوتي في الإعلام المريخي. هي دعوة لأن نسخر مقالاتنا هذه الأيام لمصلحة الفريق الذي تنتظره مباراة أفريقية في غاية الأهمية بعد أسبوعين أمام العلمة الجزائري وألا ننخدع بمحاولات بعض الجهات والأقلام الزرقاء التي تحاول شغلنا عنها بقضايا انصرافية لا تخدم ولا تفيد في هذه المرحلة.. ولن أزيد
* وكفى.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النعمان حسن



ليس لمنتخبنا سلاح غير روح اللاعبين ومساندة الجمهور

تصريحان يضاعفان من محنة المنتخب السودانى الاول وهو مقبل غدا على اول
مشاركاته فى التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائى امام افريقيا امام منتخب سيراليون
وكلاهما صدرا من اهم اركان المنتخب الوطنى

فالتصريح الاول والاكثر اهمية صدر عن المدير الفنى للمنتخب الكابتن مازدا
وهو المسئؤل عن اعداد المنتخب واللذى عانى من الاهمال والتجاهل وعدم
الاعتبار سواء من الدولة او الاتحاد اللذين افشلو له تنظيم اى معسكر
لاعداد الفريق بجانب غياب لاعبى القمة عن اشرافه لوجودهم فى معسكرات
خاصة بفريقى القمة بتونس

فلقد جاء فى الصحف على لسان مازدا انه فى لقاء الغد امام منتخب سيراليون
سوف يعتمد على لاعبى الهلال والمريخ مما يعنى انه اعلن صراحة انه طوال
الفترة الماضية لم يكن يعمل لاعاداد منتخب متفاهم ومتجانس اعده وفق خطط
لعب يبنى عليها رهانه لهذا لم يخف رهانه على الجهود الفردية للاعبى
الهلال والمريخ اللذين لم يشرف على اعدادهم وفق خطته للتعامل مع المباراة
فلاعبى القمة ظلا تحت اشراف مدارس مختلفة من المدربين وتم اعدادهم
لخطط لعب غير التى تعنى المنتخب الوطنى ولم تبنى على معرفة بالخصم ولا
تعنى التفاهم بين مكونات منتخبه من اللاعبين حيث ان لاعبى الهلال
والمريخ كل منهم تم اعداده وفق مدرسة ورؤية فنية خاصة بالمدرب المشرف
عليهم ولمواحهة خصوم غير سيراليون

لهذا فان مازدا رفع يده عن المنتخب بهذا التصريح ليصبح رهان المنتخب ليس
وفقاعلى خطط وتاكتيك فنى اعده مدرب المنتخب وانه باعتماده على لاعبى
الهلال المريخ سوف يتكون المنتخبب من نصفين كل منهما اعد بطريقة مختلفة
عن الاخر

ومع اننى لا الوم مازدا على تصريحه اللذى اجبر عليه ليخلى مسئوليته عن
المنتخب الا ان توقيته لم يكن موفقا خاصة فى الاعداد النفسى للمنتخب وهو
يعلن حل من كانوا تحت اشرافه ورفع يده عن المنتخب قبل ساعات من
مواجهتهلهذا اتمنى الا يطلع اللاعبون على تصريحه

اما التصريح الثانى فلقدصدر عن لاعب المنتخب نجم الطرف الايسر وبهذا
فهو من عناصر المنتخب قال فيه ان المنتخب سيخوض مباراة سيراليون وسط
ظروف اقل ما توصف به انها صعبة للغاية بعدان فشل المعسكر الخارجى وحتى
الداخلى لم يتوفر الا قبل ساعات من اللقاء اللذى ينتظر الصقور واضاف ان
خير دليل على ضعف الاعداد عجز المنتخب عن اداء اى تجربة اعدادية (واضيف
اليه تصريح مدربه)

ولكم كان جميلا من هذا اللاعب ان اختتم تصريحه الواضح قائلا انهم
كلاعبين لن يعلقوا اخفاقهم على شماعة الامكانيات وعدم الاهتمام وانهم
كلاعبين سيعملون على قهر هذه الظروف الصعبة وان يقدموا مباراة قوية تحقق
طموحاتهم فى الفوز بالمباراة وناشد فى نهاية حديثه الجماهير لمساندة
المنتخب وهذا هو الامل الاخير اللذى تبقى للمنتخ بوقفة جماهيره بجانبه

ولا نملك فى نهاية الحديث غير ان ندعو الله ان يوفق اللاعبين فى ان
يهزموا المسئؤلين عنهم قبل ان يهزموا سيراليون حتى يدركو انهم خصما على
كرة القدم وليس اهلا للجلوس على راسها ونضم صوتنا

لقائد المنتخب المعز محجوب اللذى خاطب اللاعبين عقب نهاية التدريب
وطالبهم بان يقهروا الظروف الصعبة التى عانى منها المنتخب ونضيف لما
قاله ان يلقنوا المتسببين فى معاناة المنتخب الدرس اللذى يستحقونه

خارج النص:

شكرا الاخ شوقى لا اعلم من اين جئت باننى افتيت بتطبيق القانون باثر
رجعى فهذا لم ولن يصدر منى لان هذا مبدا دستورى واكبر من القوانين نفسها
ولكن ارجو ان تعيد ما رميت اليه فلقد قلت ان قضية بكرى وبحكم انه لاعب
ينتقل من نادى لناى يتبع نفس الاتحاد لهذا فان قضيته تخضع للائحة
الاتحاد المحلية ولكن اللائحة الدولية التى خولت الاتحاد اصدار لائحة
محلية حددت له شروط متعلقة بالعقودات وتقيتها ولايخقعليه ان يخالفها
وعليه ان يلتزم بها فى لائحته فان لم يفعل فان لائحتعه تثصبخ باطلة وما
يقوم على باطل باطل لهذا قلتان الهلال اذا كانت هذه شكواه علينه ان يثبت
مخالفة اللائحة المحلية للائحة الدولية لان اللائحة الدولية وعليك ان
ترجع للنص خولت للاتحادان يصدر اللائحة شريطة الا يخرج عن مجموعة من
الشروط والمبادى يجب ان يلتزم بها فى اللائحة المخلية وتتعلق بغقودات
الاحتراف لهذا فان اثبت الهلال ان الاتحاد لم يلتزم بهذه الشروط واوكد
لك ياشوقى انه لم يلبتزم باى منها فان ما ورد من شروط تمت مخالفتها فى
اللائحة فان الهلال يكسب قضيته وهذاماعليه اثباته ولايعتبر هذا تطبيق
قانون باثر رجعى وانما الغاء قرار مخالف للقانون القانون لعدم
التزامالاتحاد بالشروط وهذال لايعنى نتنفيذ حم لاثر رجعى واواقترح عليك
ان تدخل فى النت وتطلع على القيود والشروط التى لايحق للسودان ان يخرج
عنها فى لائحته حتى تت افق مع القانونوكل الشروط متعلقة بعقود الاحتراف
وتوقيتها هذا اذا كان الهلال اصلا هذه شكواه ومستوفية التوقيت
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*زاكي الدين الصادق



حديث (غير) مستغرب من غارزيتو..!
*في كثير من الاحيان نتطرق لجوانب بعينها في خارطة سير الأحداث المريخية
وعندما علمنا بتأخر الفترة الإعدادية اوضحنا رأينا بوضوح في هذا الجانب
وقلنا ان تأخير الفترة الإعدادية لايمكن بكل حال ان يكون مفيد للفرقة
المريخية التي تباطأت بشكل أكثر من مستغرب في الفترة الإعدادية للنصف
الثاني من الموسم وعندما أشرنا لسؤ الترتيبات الإدارية والإهمال من قبل
الإدارة خرج علينا فرنسي المريخ بتصريحات حول بها مشهد تأخر الإعداد
لجانب آخر وهو ان التأخير فيه فائدة كبرى لإراحة لاعبي المريخ المتعبين
من ركض بداية الموسم والمتعبين كذلك من المعارك الأفريقية وقد قلنا حينها
ان هذا الامر لايمكن ان يكون مبرر مقنع لان الهلال مر بذات المرحلة وخاض
لاعيبيه ذات عدد المباريات التي خاضها المريخ لكن كل ذلك لم يغير شيئاً
من المشهد الإعدادي المرسوم للفرقة المريخية والذي اتي بشكل فيه الكثير
من المجازفة خصوصا ان الفريق تنتظره مباريات حاسمة وتحتاج لإعداد من نوع
خاص حتي يكون لاعبي الفريق في اتم الجاهزية البدنية للنصف الثاني من
الموسم لكن هاهو المريخ وقد انهي المرحلة الإعدادية بعد ان لعب مباراته
الثانية امام المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي وبعد نهاية اللقاء فاجأ غارزيتو
الجميع بحديثه عن عدم جاهزية الكثير من لاعيبيه بدنيا وقد قالها الرجل
بوضوح يشكر عليه انه استطاع خلال فترة المعسكر من تجهيز 13 لاعب في
النواحي البدنية وكنا نود لو تحدث الرجل بذات الوضوح عن سبب عدم جاهزية
بقية لاعبي فريقه خصوصاً وانه تحدث من قبل عن ان الفترة الإعدادية تعتبر
كافية بالنسبة له كي يعد لاعيبيه علي احسن مايكون وبحديث الرجل إتضح ان
إعداد المريخ مهما حاول الكثيرون تجميل واقعه سيبقي إعداد غير مكتمل وبه
الكثير من النواقص وحديث غارزيتو يكفي لتوليد رزنامة من الهواجس خصوصاً
ان المريخ سيدخل مباشرة لأجواء اللعب التنافسي.
*إشادة غارزيتو بالمعسكر وحديثه عن عدم إكتمال جاهزية الكثير من لاعيبيه
من ناحية بدنية يمثل التناقض بعينه فلا يمكن ان تتحدث عن تجهيز 13 لاعب
فقط من فريق يتكون من 25 لاعباً وتاتي بعدها لتتحدث عن نجاح وهذا غير ضعف
التجربة الأولي وغياب كذا لاعب وان أضفنا لكل ذلك قصر مدة الفترة
الإعدادية سنخرج بلا شك بمحصلة لايمكن وصفها أبداً بالنجاح إلا اذا اردنا
عدم الإعتراف بالإخفاق والخطأ الذي ارتكب بشكل مشترك من قبل الإدارة
المريخية والجهاز الفني بقيادة غارزيتو فهذا الثنائي بلا شك يتحمل وزر ما
جري خلال المرحلة الماضية والتي شكل فيها إعداد الفريق واحدة من أضخم
علامات الإستفهام فالمريخ الذي رشحه الجميع ومازال مرشحاً فوق العادة
لينافس علي كل البطولات انهي فترة إعداد لاعيبيه لمنتصف الموسم واتت
محصلة ذلك متمثلة في جاهزية 13 لاعب فقط سيكونو متاحين كما قال غارزيتو
للقاء العلمة الجزائري في ال26 من يونيو الجاري.
*غارزيتو حقق نجاحات لافتة مع الفرقة المريخية في النصف الأول من الموسم
لكن هذه النجاحات إرتبطت بإعداد قوي كان خير زاد للفرقة المريخية لكن ما
حدث في إعداد منتصف الموسم يعتبر ردة سلبية في طريقة التعامل مع النجاحات
فمن قبل قلتها وساعيدها الان ان الإدارة المريخية لا تتجنب يوماً السير
في ذات الطرق الفاشلة التي مرت بها من قبل وهاهو الفريق اكمل إعداده
للنصف الثاني من الموسم والعددية الكبرى من لاعيبيه تعاني من عدم
الجاهزية البدنية ولا عجب في ذلك.
وهج اخير:
*قال غارزيتو ان ثلاثي التكميلية بقيادة عمر بخيت وسيلا مازال يحتاج
لتجهيز بدني فيما أكد الرجل علي جاهزية ديديه ليبيريه وبالطبع نتمني ان
يكون ديديه في اتم جاهزيته لانه في اعتقادي ستكون حاجة الفريق إليه ماسة
اكثر من الثنائي خصوصاً وان هروب تراوري وذهاب وانغا وإعارة عنكبة شكل
فراغ عريض في المقدمة الهجومية التي يتواجد بها الأن المدينة وعبدو جابر.
*جاهزية ليبريه البدنية تؤكد علي مدي إحترافية هذا النجم الذي نتمني له
التوفيق والإنسجام السريع مع بقية لاعبي الفرقة المريخية.
*حديث غارزيتو عن عدم جاهزية الكثير من لاعيبيه بدنيا يقودنا مباشرة
للحديث عن الراحة السلبية المبالغ فيها لنجوم المريخ عند إنتهاء الدورة
الأولي للدوري الممتاز فنحن كنا نعتقد حينها ان الإدارة المريخية ستتعامل
بإحترافية عالية مع الوضع خصوصاً ان الفريق لديه فرصة ذهبية لإعتلاء عرش
أفريقيا لكن مع تعاقب الأيام وضح ان العقلية الإدارية في المريخ لايمكن
لها ان تتحرك قيد أنملة من ذات الأماكن السابقة.
*غارزيتو يتحمل الكثير في امر إعداد لاعيبيه وحديثه عقب لقاء الاولمبي
التونسي رغم ماحمله من وضوح يشكر عليه إلا انه شكل إدانة كبرى للرجل
خصوصاً وانه هو من اوصي بتقليص الفترة الإعدادية التي كانت من ناحية
نظرية غير كافية فكيف ستكون كافية من ناحية عملية وضح بعدها ان إعداد
المريخ افضي فقط لتجهيز 13 لاعب.
*نتمني ان يتدارك غارزيتو بخبرته كل ذلك ونتمني ان يتعامل لاعبي المريخ
غير الجاهزين من ناحية بدنية بإحترافية عالية تسهم في لحاقهم بمن سبقوهم
من لاعيبين في الجاهزية البدنية.
*إعداد المريخ الله يكون في العون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ثقافة (عدم تقبل الهزيمة)..!!



كرات عكسية

محمد كامل سعيد

ثقافة (عدم تقبل الهزيمة)..!!

* المتابع لمشوار الأندية والمنتخبات السودانية في المسابقات الدولية، يجد أن ثقافتنا المتعلقة بتقبل الهزيمة تبقى في آخر قائمة الفهم الذي يجب التعامل به مع نتائج ممثلينا، مع العلم أن الرياضة روح وفهم وثقافة وأسلوب تعامل..!!

* يسعى الإعلام الرياضي ـ أو النسبة الكبيرة منه ـ لزيادة نسبة التعصب كلٌ حسب لونيته وفي سبيل ذلك نتابع التلون والبحث المتواصل عن شماعة لتعليق أسباب الهزيمة عليها يحدث ذلك سواء في المباريات المحلية أو القارية..!!

* ذلك (المرض) وصل إلى التعامل مع المباريات الودية على طريقة أن الهزيمة سببها الحكم الذي نقض هدفاً لفريقنا وتغاضي عن طرد لاعب في الفريق المنافس واحتسب ضربة جزاء من خياله للمنافس والخ من التبريرات..!!

* وفي أسلوب آخر يتم تحميل المدرب مسؤولية الهزيمة أو جماهير الفريق المنافس أو اتحاد الكرة، وفي ظل تلك الزحمة الكبيرة للتبريرات تغيب محاسبة اللاعب ولا يتجرأ أي أحد لتحميله المسؤولية سواء لتواضع مستواه أو لجهله في التعامل..!!

* أمامنا الآن هزيمة المريخ أمام منتخب تونس الأولمبي التي حملها المطبلاتية أكثر من ما تستحق بعدما صوروا أن الحكم قام بذبح المريخ بسكين صدئة في وضح النهار ونقض هدفاً لديديه بحجة التسلل واحتسب ضربة جزاء للتونسي من خياله..!!

* كل تلك التبريرات لتمرير خسارة في مباراة إعدادية لا تعني نتيجتها أي شيء بالنسبة للمريخ الذي من المفترض أن يكون تركيزه في التجارب على الفوائد الفنية بالنسبة للاعبين والوقوف على مدى استيعابهم للتدريبات الأخيرة..!!

* وتمتد ثقافة عدم تقبل الهزيمة إلى المباريات التي تقام في المسابقات المحلية، ويتبحر الجدل ويتعمق في تحديد ما إذا كان هدف الفريق المنافس قد جاء من تسلل أم أنه سجل بطريقة صحيحة ولا مانع من توجيه التهم للحكام..!!

* إننا في السودان بحاجة إلى الخروج وبالسرعة المطلوبة من نفق التعصب الذي غصنا فيه منذ سنوات، والدخول إلى آفاق أرحب وفهم متقدم للرياضة ومعانيها السامية التي لا مكان فيها للحقد أو الحسد أو توزيع الاتهامات..!!

* إن الدول العربية والأفريقية من حولنا لم تتقدم إلاّ بعدما تجاوز مرحلة التعامل بمثل هذه الصغائر اعترافاً منها بأنها ـ أي الصغائر ـ تؤخر وتوطد علاقة المتمسكين بها مع التخلف والتراجع والتدني..!!

* عشاق الكرة السودانية أكبر من أن يتم اللعب بمشاعرهم وإيهامهم بأن ما يحدث من تناول حالي للأحداث من بعض المحسوبين على الصحافة الرياضية إنما هو عمل مهني لأن المهنية بعيدة كل البعد عن هذه الهرجلة..!!

* الهزيمة في كرة القدم، والرياضة عموماً ليست عيباً واعتقد أن التعامل معها يجب أن يبدأ بالاعتراف بالآخر ومنحه كل الصفات التي تؤهله للمنافسة.. وتبقى الهزيمة والانتصار وجهان لعملة واحدة، من كد وجد ومن استراح خسر..!!

* تخريمة أولى: كالعادة استعد منتخبنا الوطني بطريقته (الدكاكينية) لمباراته الأولى في التصفيات الأفريقية أمام سيراليون والمقررة غداً بالخرطوم.. والخوف كل الخوف من سقوط منتخبنا وسط جماهيره الأحد..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: الشاهد على صعوبة لقاء الغد أن المنتخب السيراليوني يضم بين صفوفه مجموعة من المحترفين الذين بإمكانهم الفوز علينا غداً.. واعتقد أن التبريرات ستبدأ من الآن..!!

* تخريمة ثالثة: حتى ولو فاز منتخبنا فإن ذلك لن يكون غير استثناء، نسبة للإعداد العشوائي، وسنتابع بعده هيلمانة خرافية وأفراحاً هستيرية.. ولا نملك غير القول إن الإعداد الجيد هو الذي يؤدي إلى نتائج إيجابية.. ولنا عودة بإذن الله..!!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صلاح ادريس يواصل الكتابة عبر (سودانا فوق) ويكتب اليوم السبت

​ذات صباح نضير دخلت على مكتب الأخ الأستاذ عثمان سلمان محمد نور في مفوضية الإستثمار للضمان الإجتماعي و وجدت في المكتب احد الإخوة ينتظر شاغل المكتب الذي لم يكن هناك وقتها .
​حييت الرجل فردَّ التحية بأحسن منها كما أمرنا ديننا الحنيف فحمدت له ذلك في نفسي وما أخذت عليه المبالغة في ذلك بعدها إذ أن تلك عادة موجودة في الكثير منها لا فرق إن كنا نحبُّها أو نبغضها .
​لا بدَّ أن الرجل قد لاحظ ترددي و توجُّسي ، أو قل عدم حماستي ، فبدأت الوتيرة تحبو و تذوب قليلاً …. قليلاً ليسود الصمت أرجاء المكان شيئاً …. فشيئاً .
​لم يطل الزمان كثيراً حتى جاء الأخ الأستاذ عثمان ربَّما لاحظ بأنني لم أتعرف على الرجل . الحقيقة أن الرجل كان ، فيما بدا لي ، على موعد مسبق مثلما كنت أنا و في عادة أخذت عليها و أنا كثير الإعتزاز بها إنسحبت إلى غرفة الإجتماعات المجاورة لأشغل نفسي و أشغل بها حتى أزف الوقت الذي دعوت فيه من جديد .
​سألني الأخ عثمان “ما عرفت الزول ده ؟ ” فقلت لا فقال :- ياخي ده أشرف سيد أحمد الحسين . “بالله ؟؟! ” قلتها و صوتي و ملامحي تقرع أجراس الدهشة و ذاكرتي تفجع بأزيز محركاتها وهي تعود بي إلى الوراء .
في بداية عهد الإنقاذ ، و تحديداً في يناير 90 سافر السيد الحسيب النسيب محمد عثمان الميرغني إلى لندن مستشفياً ثم منها إلى السعودية ليضخَّ فيها حركة دءوبة قاد من خلالها حركة سياسية كبيرة لمعارضة راشدة .
في تلك الأيام و من خلال تواصلي مع السيد الميرغني ، و لم أكن وقتها معروفاً بنشاط سياسي ، إلتقيت بكثير من الإخوة الإتحاديين و أهل الطرق و بعض من ناشطي السياسة من المنتمين لأحزاب أخرى .
و كان ممن ألتقيت بهم، الأخ اللواء سيد أحمد الحسين ، يرحمه الله ، و قد ربطته بالسيد الميرغني علاقة ذات أبعاد سياسية و أخرى إقتصادية أما السياسية فقد تعلَّقت بتكليفه ، بحكم عمله و خبرته ، بمتابعة معاملات طلب الإقامة لبعض من ضاقت بهم السبل من المعارضين فآثروا بل و تمنَّوا الخروج .
و رغم قصر الفترة التي تعاملت فيها مع اللواء سيد أحمد ، يرحمه الله ، إذا سرعان ما قرر العودة للسودان إلا أن علاقة طيبة و ودودة قد نمت بيننا و إن إنقطع الإتصال و التواصل بعد ذلك .
و أعود إلى أشرف ، و الذي لم يكن قد لقب بالكاردينال وقتها إذ أن لقاءاته تلك مع قادة الجهاز الإستثماري للضمان الإجتماعي قد كانت فيما أفضى ، بعد ذلك ، إلى تسمسته بالكاردينال ذلك أنه قد كان ، و من ورائه العقيد ملوال ، وراء بيع الأراضي بيع أراضي الكنيسة الكاثلوكية في الجريف غرب .
و حقيقة لا أذكر كيف كان كيف بدأت علاقة الأخ أشرف بالمجلس الذي تشرفت برئاسته و لكنني موقن تماماً ، من خلال ما تواتر بعد ذلك من من معلومات ، بأن علاقته بالهلال قد بدأت في فترة مجلسنا الأول و يؤكد ذلك بأنه قد أكتسب عضوية النادي في عام 2007 و قد كان الأخ الكابتن فوزي المرضي ، فيما علمت ، وراء طلب الأخ أشرف للعضوية .
وهناك من يقول بأن الأخ أشرف قد ذكر بأنه قد جاءني في مكتبي بالبنك الأهلي التجاري بجدة و نسب إليه قوله بأنه قد جاء ليصرف شيكاً ، لابد أنه أراد أن يقول بأنه شيك ثمين و سمين .
ولا أنفي بأن كثيرا من الأخوة السودانين كانو يأتون لمكتبي في الطابق 17 ، أو الطابق 22 بعد ذلك ، لمثل هذه الأمور لكنني أنفي نفياً لا أقول ولا أذكر بأن الأخ أشرف قد جاءني بل أنفي ذلك نفياً قاطعاً و ذلك لما ذكرته من علاقة لي بوالده ، يرحمه الله ، فإن كان قد جاء لمكتبي دون أن احتفي به الإحتفاء اللازم و المعهود حتى ولو كان مجيئه قد كان بعد قصة صقر قريش و التي سأعود إليها بالتفصيل .
و قصة مجيئه لمكتبي التي أنفيها تذكرني بحادثة طريفة سأعود إليها و أذكرها غداً بمشيئة الله … و لكن ختام هذه المساحة ، قبل قولٍ لحميَّد ، هو أن أذكر بأن خلافي مع أشرف و غير إنما الشأن الهلالي و استحقاقاته لا غير ذلك
إذا باريت كلام الناس مشيت في سكِّة ما بتكمل
على من بوَّر الإحساس و باع الذمَّة لا تزعل
حميِّد
اخيرا
سافر الهلال لومبباشي عام ٢٠٠٩ عن طريق طيران صن اير فهل طالبت هذه الشركة الهلال بسداد المديونية ؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يوسف السماني يكتب بعنوان ماذا يريد صلاح ادريس من الهلال ٢

ماذا يريد صلاح ادريس  2



      بداية لابد من الاعتذار لقرائنا الكرام بما اكتبه هذه الايام فى هذا العمود الذى تعودت ان لا اكتب فيه الا ما ينفع الناس ويصب فى المصلحه العامه فانا ضد التهاتر واسعى دائما للوفاق فى الوسط الرياضى ولكن دفعتنى الضرورة للرد على صلاح ادريس لان الامر يتعلق بحقائق وحتى ابرىء ذمتى واذكر حقائق يحاول صلاح ادريس من خلال حربه على الهلال ورئيسه اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال طمسها لشىء فى نفسه واعد قراء هذا العمود باننى لن اعود للكتابه فى هذا الامر الا مرة اخيره انشر فيها مستندات شيك ايجار الطائره الذى انكره صلاح ادريس كما اتقدم باعتذارى للاخوه الفريق ازهرى دهب والاستاذ سعد العمده الذين كانوا اعضاء معنا فى لجنة دعم الهلال افريقيا والذين سقطت اسماؤهم سهوا فلهم العتبى حتى يرضو
      اعود لما كتبه صلاح ادريس بصحيفة الدار الصادرة الجمعه 12 يونيو الجارى  قال صلاح ادريس انه لم يذكر ان مجلس ادارته قد طلب من شخص او افراد ايجار طائره واقول لصلاح ادريس لماذا كون لجنة لدعم الهلال افريقيا والتى ضمت اهله محترمين على راسها د. الصادق الهادى المهدى والفريق ازهرى دهب والاستاذ سعد العمده امين مال الهلال فى ذلك الوقت ود. حسن على عيسى واجتمعت هذه اللجنه اكثر من مرة بالقصر الجمهورى واكثر من مره بمكتبى بالاذاعه الرياضيه واذا كان صلاح ادريس لا يذكر شيك ايجار الطائره فان مستندات البنك الذى ورد فيه الشيك والتى سننشرها لاحقا ستذكره بالتاكيد حتى لا يكابر اما حديثه واعترافه بان الكاردنال قطبا هلاليا داعما والذى انكره فى مقاله السابق وهذا يوضح التناقض فى كل ما يكتبه صلاح ادريس ولماذا اتصل به انا فعلاقتى بالكاردنال ليست بجديده فهى منذ حياة والده عليه رحمة الله منذ ان كان ضابط كبير بوزارة الداخليه وكان يقدم لنا جليل الخدمات ومنذ  تلك الفترة تعرفت على اشرف ابن هذا الرجل الفاضل وازيدك علما يا صلاح ادريس ان علاقتى باشرف لا تقوم على اى مصالح ماديه كما تلمح  واعترف صلاح ادريس بانه كثير الظهور فى اذاعتنا والسؤال الذى اوجهه له هل طالبناك يوما ان تدفع لنا مقابل هذا الظهور المتكرر واخر ظهور لك كان ولاننا نعمل بمهنيه عاليه اتحنا الفرصه للكاردنال لتقديم برنامجه الانتخابى كذلك اتحنا لك الفرصه لتقدم برنامجك الانتخابى وانت بالسعوديه فى مكالمه هاتفيه لاكثر من ساعه دفعت قيمتها الاذاعه الرياضيه وذكرت يا صلاح يا ادريس ان واحده من اخطاء الارباب انك لم تطالب بحقوق الهلال لدى الاذاعه الرياضيه وانا اسالك اين حقوق الاذاعه الرياضيه لدى الهلال وهى تقيم النفرات وتحشد الجمهور فى مباريات الهلال الافريقيه وتخصص كل ساعات البث لهذا الامر وهل تعلم كم تكلف ساعة البث الواحده وان كنت لا تعلم اقول لك ان ساعة البث الواحده تكلف الاذاعه الرياضيه 35 الف جنيه فكم تكلف 18 ساعه نفره للهلال وكم كلفت الساعات الطويله التى يتم استضافتك فيها ويجب ان تعلم ان سبب نجاح الاذاعه الرياضيه انها لا تعمل من اجل جنى الارباح بل تعمل من اجل ايصال رسالتها والتى نجحت فيها نجاحا منقطع النظير وستواصل الاذاعه الرياضيه فى رسالتها وستقيم نفراتها كالعاده دون ان تطلب من احد معاونتها ماديا  اما حديثك عن ان تعاملك فى النواحى الماديه اتجاه واحد فهو حديث ممجوج تريد به ايهام الناس بان لى تعامل مادى وان كان لديك اى مستند انك قدمت لنا اى دعم مادى ارجو ان تفصح عنه حتى يعلم كل الناس من منا الصادق ومن الكاذب واخيرا اقول لك ان حربك ضد الهلال اصبحت واضحه لكل الجمهور الهلالى ويبدو ان سقوطك فى الانتخابات الاخيره امام الكاردنال قد افقدك التوازن وارجو ان لا تجعلنى طريقا لحربك ضد الهلال فالكاردنال قدم للهلال فى عام ما لم تقدمه انت طوال حكمك للهلال اما رفضك لتقديم الحوافز فى مكتبه ما هو الا حرب حتى لا يتعلق جمهور الهلال بالكاردنال وياتى رئيسا للهلال وقد حدث واخر سؤال اوجهه لك اين تم اعادة تسجيل مهند الطاهر حينما دفع الكاردنال مبلغ 900 الف جنيه لاعادة تسجيله ان كنت لا تعلم اقول لك ان ذلك تم فى مكتب الكاردنال بالمقرن اما جوهرة الكاردنال التى ذكرتها وان الهلال اصبح واحد من شركات الكاردنال فهذه لم يسمها الكاردنال ومن اطلق عليها هذا الاسم هو جمهور الهلال وشاء من شاء وابى من ابى ستظل جوهرة الكاردنال لان رجل دفع 40 مليار لبناء الاستاد يستحق ان يخلد اسمه وتعلم ان من يبنى مركز صحى او مستشفى او اى مرفق لخدمة الناس يسمى باسمه
     واخر ما اقوله لك يا صلاح ادريس كيف فزت برئاسة الهلال حينما ترشح معك الدكتور طه على البشير حكيم الهلال  ارجو ان يكون هذا اخر ما اكتبه عنك وان كان لديك ما يشيننى ارجو كتابته بوضوح وبالمستندات بدلا من الهمز واللمز وكتابة الشعر


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

**اللهم كل من امسك صافره ولم يعطها حقها في العدل
*اللهم ان شاء الله يصفر قطرو ويمحو اثرو يا الله
*اللهم كل من تسول له نفسه ان يظلم فريق مستقلا منصبا اداريا
*اللهم كبارينا الكتيره دي يقع منها في نص النيل والتمساح فاح خشمو يا الله 
*اللهم وكل من لا يعمل بنزاهة في ادارة النشاط الرياضي
*اللهم الاوضه الراقد فيها الارضه تقرضها وتقرضو يا الله
*اللهم ورجال الخطوط يا الله
*البشوف منهم حالة ويسكت عليها
*اللهم تبقي ليهو آخر شوفه في الدنيا دي يا الله

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييين
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اسماعيل حسن :: وكفى
 صفوة مريخاب السودان
 �
 * هذا إعلان لكل مريخي ..
 * سوف يتم استلام 40000 ورقة ملونة A3.. وأربعين ألف بالونة باللونين الأحمر والأصفر هدية من قطب مريخي..
 * وسنقوم بتوزيعها قبل مباراة العلمة الأفريقية يوم الجمعة 26 يونيو  الحالي.. ليكون اسلوبنا التشجيعي أسلوبا جديدا متفردا ننتهجه في كل مباريات  الزعيم المقبلة..
 * وعليه نرجو من كل الصفوة أن ينشروا الخبر في جميع القروبات..
 * وبدورنا سنقوم بالتنسيق مع الصحافة المريخية لتتولى الترويج لهذا الخبر حتى يصل لجميع المريخاب..
 * وباختصار ما علينا نحن المشجعون إلا أن نرفع الورق الملون بالأحمر  والأصفر في وقت واحد أثناء المباراة لنرسم لوحه فنية جميلة يتزين بها إستاد  المريخ..
 * وننوه هنا إلى أن الاحتفاظ بهذه الأوراق مهم حتي نكمل بها  مشوار الأبطال في البطولة الأفريقية علما بأننا سنتولى توزيعها عند مداخل  المساطب الشعبيه ويتم توزيع المتبقي في كراسي المساطب الجانبية والرئيسية  قبل دخول الجمهور..
 * معا نحو رفع اسم الزعيم..
 * معا نحو تشجيع ممنهج للزعيم يؤكد على صفويتنا وتميزنا..
 * معا لرفع روح التحدي..
 سراج الدين عثمان/ قروب ساس وأساس
 * من المحرر: المقالة أعلاه وردت في قروب ساس وأساس بقلم الأخ سراج.. وكما  هو معلوم فإن هذا القروب واحد من خيرة القروبات النشطة في مجالات التشجيع  والدعم الجماهيري وحملات التأهيل والنظافة..
 * له وللقائمين على أمره  التحية والتجلة والتقدير.. ومن جانبنا في الصحافة المريخية سندعم مشروعهم  هذا. ونتكفل بالترويج له حتى تنعكس للعالم صورة مشرقة زاهية عن التشجيع  وأساليبه في السودان.
 * وترسخ في نفس الوقت حقيقة أن جماهير المريخ العظيمة الراقية تستحق لقب الصفوة عن جدارة واستحقاق..
 انتبهوا أخوتي في المجلس والصحافة

 * المتتبع للأحداث في الإتحاد العام وعلى وجه الخصوص اللجنة العليا  الاستئنافات. يلاحظ الاستهداف الواضح للمريخ وشغله بقضية غريبة دون أي  أسانيد قانونية.. ألا وهي قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة.
 * ويلاحظ أيضا  تأخر اللجنة في حسمها واستمرارها في تداولها لأكثر من عشرة أيام. الأمر  الذي يشكك بأن القصد الأول من تفجيرها لهذه القضية بدون أسانيد قانونية  دامغة هو شغل مجلس المريخ وفريقه وأهله عما هو أهم…
 * والأهم طبعا في هذه الأيام هو الإعداد والاستعداد الجيدين للبطولة الأفريقية بعد أن – أصبح المرشح الأول للحصول عليها..
 * ثانيا… المتتبع لكتابات الزميل الهلالي الكبير خالد عز الدين في هذه  الأيام يلاحظ (بالعقل المجرد) حديثه المتواصل عن نشأة فريقي القمة وإصراره  على أن المريخ نشأ عام 27م وليس عام 1908م..
 * والذين يعرفون خالد عز  الدين معرفة جيدة. يعرفون أنه ليس بالجهل الذي يغيب عنه حقائق نشأة  الفريقين . وأن بإمكانه أن يزور دار الوثائق ليستوثق منها. ولكنه ربما قصد  بذكائه المعهود أن يجرجر إعلام المريخ إلى الخوض في هذه القضية — إن جاز  أنها قضية — على حساب قضايا المريخ الأهم وعلى رأسها الإعداد الخاص بفريقه  والاستعداد للبطولة الأفريقية..
 * ومن حسن حظه وسوء حظنا أن عددا من اعلاميي المريخ الكبار خاضوا في خوضه وشغلوا أنفسهم وقراءهم بقضية ليس الأوان أوانها.
 * خلاصة القول… إن لكل مقام مقال.. والمقام الآن مقام البطولة الأفريقية والإهتمام الإعلامي المريخي يجب أن ينحصر في هذا الجانب.
 * وإذا كان على قضية بكري فإن المريخ سيكسبها لا محالة طالما أن القانون  يقف إلى جانبه.. وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لقضية النشأة فإن دار الوثائق  المركزية كفيلة بأن تحسم أمرها لصالح المريخ وتثبت بالوثائق التي لا تكذب  ولا تتجمل أن تأسيسه ككيان كان في العام 1908م بينما تم تغيير اسمه للمريخ  عام 1927م. وتثبت كذلك أنه بعد أن تم تغييره للمريخ لم يعد هنالك فريق باسم  المسالمة..
 * ختاما أخوتي في الإعلام المريخي. هي دعوة لأن نسخر  مقالاتنا هذه الأيام لمصلحة الفريق الذي تنتظره مباراة أفريقية في غاية  الأهمية بعد أسبوعين أمام العلمة الجزائري وألا ننخدع بمحاولات بعض الجهات  والأقلام الزرقاء التي تحاول شغلنا عنها بقضايا انصرافية لا تخدم ولا تفيد  في هذه المرحلة.. ولن أزيد
 * وكفى.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات
والشكر موصول للرائع عزالدين

*

----------


## شمس العمدة

*يوسف السماني الهلالابي اظهر علي حقيقتك بانك هلالي فياريت الصفوه يقاطعون الرياضيه104
*

----------


## habashi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

زاكي الدين الصادق



حديث (غير) مستغرب من غارزيتو..!
*في كثير من الاحيان نتطرق لجوانب بعينها في خارطة سير الأحداث المريخية
وعندما علمنا بتأخر الفترة الإعدادية اوضحنا رأينا بوضوح في هذا الجانب
وقلنا ان تأخير الفترة الإعدادية لايمكن بكل حال ان يكون مفيد للفرقة
المريخية التي تباطأت بشكل أكثر من مستغرب في الفترة الإعدادية للنصف
الثاني من الموسم وعندما أشرنا لسؤ الترتيبات الإدارية والإهمال من قبل
الإدارة خرج علينا فرنسي المريخ بتصريحات حول بها مشهد تأخر الإعداد
لجانب آخر وهو ان التأخير فيه فائدة كبرى لإراحة لاعبي المريخ المتعبين
من ركض بداية الموسم والمتعبين كذلك من المعارك الأفريقية وقد قلنا حينها
ان هذا الامر لايمكن ان يكون مبرر مقنع لان الهلال مر بذات المرحلة وخاض
لاعيبيه ذات عدد المباريات التي خاضها المريخ لكن كل ذلك لم يغير شيئاً
من المشهد الإعدادي المرسوم للفرقة المريخية والذي اتي بشكل فيه الكثير
من المجازفة خصوصا ان الفريق تنتظره مباريات حاسمة وتحتاج لإعداد من نوع
خاص حتي يكون لاعبي الفريق في اتم الجاهزية البدنية للنصف الثاني من
الموسم لكن هاهو المريخ وقد انهي المرحلة الإعدادية بعد ان لعب مباراته
الثانية امام المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي وبعد نهاية اللقاء فاجأ غارزيتو
الجميع بحديثه عن عدم جاهزية الكثير من لاعيبيه بدنيا وقد قالها الرجل
بوضوح يشكر عليه انه استطاع خلال فترة المعسكر من تجهيز 13 لاعب في
النواحي البدنية وكنا نود لو تحدث الرجل بذات الوضوح عن سبب عدم جاهزية
بقية لاعبي فريقه خصوصاً وانه تحدث من قبل عن ان الفترة الإعدادية تعتبر
كافية بالنسبة له كي يعد لاعيبيه علي احسن مايكون وبحديث الرجل إتضح ان
إعداد المريخ مهما حاول الكثيرون تجميل واقعه سيبقي إعداد غير مكتمل وبه
الكثير من النواقص وحديث غارزيتو يكفي لتوليد رزنامة من الهواجس خصوصاً
ان المريخ سيدخل مباشرة لأجواء اللعب التنافسي.
*إشادة غارزيتو بالمعسكر وحديثه عن عدم إكتمال جاهزية الكثير من لاعيبيه
من ناحية بدنية يمثل التناقض بعينه فلا يمكن ان تتحدث عن تجهيز 13 لاعب
فقط من فريق يتكون من 25 لاعباً وتاتي بعدها لتتحدث عن نجاح وهذا غير ضعف
التجربة الأولي وغياب كذا لاعب وان أضفنا لكل ذلك قصر مدة الفترة
الإعدادية سنخرج بلا شك بمحصلة لايمكن وصفها أبداً بالنجاح إلا اذا اردنا
عدم الإعتراف بالإخفاق والخطأ الذي ارتكب بشكل مشترك من قبل الإدارة
المريخية والجهاز الفني بقيادة غارزيتو فهذا الثنائي بلا شك يتحمل وزر ما
جري خلال المرحلة الماضية والتي شكل فيها إعداد الفريق واحدة من أضخم
علامات الإستفهام فالمريخ الذي رشحه الجميع ومازال مرشحاً فوق العادة
لينافس علي كل البطولات انهي فترة إعداد لاعيبيه لمنتصف الموسم واتت
محصلة ذلك متمثلة في جاهزية 13 لاعب فقط سيكونو متاحين كما قال غارزيتو
للقاء العلمة الجزائري في ال26 من يونيو الجاري.
*غارزيتو حقق نجاحات لافتة مع الفرقة المريخية في النصف الأول من الموسم
لكن هذه النجاحات إرتبطت بإعداد قوي كان خير زاد للفرقة المريخية لكن ما
حدث في إعداد منتصف الموسم يعتبر ردة سلبية في طريقة التعامل مع النجاحات
فمن قبل قلتها وساعيدها الان ان الإدارة المريخية لا تتجنب يوماً السير
في ذات الطرق الفاشلة التي مرت بها من قبل وهاهو الفريق اكمل إعداده
للنصف الثاني من الموسم والعددية الكبرى من لاعيبيه تعاني من عدم
الجاهزية البدنية ولا عجب في ذلك.
وهج اخير:
*قال غارزيتو ان ثلاثي التكميلية بقيادة عمر بخيت وسيلا مازال يحتاج
لتجهيز بدني فيما أكد الرجل علي جاهزية ديديه ليبيريه وبالطبع نتمني ان
يكون ديديه في اتم جاهزيته لانه في اعتقادي ستكون حاجة الفريق إليه ماسة
اكثر من الثنائي خصوصاً وان هروب تراوري وذهاب وانغا وإعارة عنكبة شكل
فراغ عريض في المقدمة الهجومية التي يتواجد بها الأن المدينة وعبدو جابر.
*جاهزية ليبريه البدنية تؤكد علي مدي إحترافية هذا النجم الذي نتمني له
التوفيق والإنسجام السريع مع بقية لاعبي الفرقة المريخية.
*حديث غارزيتو عن عدم جاهزية الكثير من لاعيبيه بدنيا يقودنا مباشرة
للحديث عن الراحة السلبية المبالغ فيها لنجوم المريخ عند إنتهاء الدورة
الأولي للدوري الممتاز فنحن كنا نعتقد حينها ان الإدارة المريخية ستتعامل
بإحترافية عالية مع الوضع خصوصاً ان الفريق لديه فرصة ذهبية لإعتلاء عرش
أفريقيا لكن مع تعاقب الأيام وضح ان العقلية الإدارية في المريخ لايمكن
لها ان تتحرك قيد أنملة من ذات الأماكن السابقة.
*غارزيتو يتحمل الكثير في امر إعداد لاعيبيه وحديثه عقب لقاء الاولمبي
التونسي رغم ماحمله من وضوح يشكر عليه إلا انه شكل إدانة كبرى للرجل
خصوصاً وانه هو من اوصي بتقليص الفترة الإعدادية التي كانت من ناحية
نظرية غير كافية فكيف ستكون كافية من ناحية عملية وضح بعدها ان إعداد
المريخ افضي فقط لتجهيز 13 لاعب.
*نتمني ان يتدارك غارزيتو بخبرته كل ذلك ونتمني ان يتعامل لاعبي المريخ
غير الجاهزين من ناحية بدنية بإحترافية عالية تسهم في لحاقهم بمن سبقوهم
من لاعيبين في الجاهزية البدنية.
*إعداد المريخ الله يكون في العون



و نحن ليه نربط روحنا بالهلال او اي فريق اخر غارزيتو هو المسؤل الاول والاخير عن الاعداد والمستوى هو من يحدد بداية وناية اعدادة و الحساب ولد نهاية الموسم كل زول يزم حدود عمله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كي بورد
الطيب علي فرح
الموضوع يحتاج لدرس عصر ..!!

كل مل يحدث من ضجيج .. وعراك .. و(كوراك ) .. دعوات للإنسحاب .. مشاكل في الفارغ والمليان .. وتلك الأسماء التي تتألق في حياتنا هذه الأيام زكي عباس .. شروني .. فلان .. وزكي جوومعة .. مين زكي جوومعة دا ..!؟
كل ما أهرق من حبر (قطع نفس خيل المطابع ) وكل ما كتب من غليظ قول و فتن وخبيث قول .. كل هذا سببه إتهام لاعب كرة قدم محترف (بكري عبد القادر ) بالإعتداء اللفظي والجسدي على حكم المباراة ..!! الأمر وكأنه مقدمة لمعركة سوف يحكي عنها التاريخ حرب بكري والحكمنجي ..!!
كلكم يعلم ان حرب داحس والغبراء سببها (حصانتين ) .. الحصانة داحس والحصانة الغبراء ..!!
دعك من كل ما يحدث حاليا .. دعك من صحة قرار إيقاف بكري .. وصحة القرار الذي نسخ هذا القرار .. ثم صحة القرار الذي نسخ القرار الأخير .. ولننظر للأمر من زاوية مختلفة ..!!
خسر فريق المريخ تجربته الودية أمام المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي بهدف من ركلة جزاء احتسبت ضد المريخ في آخر دقائق المباراة ..!!
ليس تلك هي القصة.. ولكن القصة تتمثل في ما صرح به مدرب المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي قال ان تحامل الحكم على فرقة المريخ أثر على لاعبيه فلم يتمكن من الوقوف على مستوى الفريق الحقيقي خلال التجربة ..!!
على غارزيتو ان يشكر ذلك الحكم الذي وخلال معسكر الإعداد اتاح لمدرب الفريق الفرصة ليعرف كيف يمكن ان يتصرف لاعبوه عندما يواجهون أي مشاكل مع التحكيم..!!
إنهم (يخرجون من اجواء المباراة ) بحسب ما فهمنا من تصريحاته .. وهذا امر خطير للغاية يجب ان يثير قلق المحبين ..!!
وليسأل غارزيتو نفسه ماذا اعد تحسبا لمثل هذه الأشياء المتوقع حدوثها خلال المرحلة القادمة من التنافس الإفريقي..!!
بالتأكيد لا يجهل الخبير غارزيتو ان معسكرات الإعداد لا تقام فقط للحصول على اللياقة البدنية وإتقان الجمل التكتيكية والإستراتيجيات الفنية اوللحصول على الإنسجام بين افراد الفريق ..بل يجب ان يشمل برامج معسكرات الإعداد محاضرات للتوعية والتثقيف بكل ما يمكن ان يحدث خلال المباريات وكيفية التصرف والتعامل معه بإحترافية ووعي حتى لا يتضرر الفريق ويضيع في شبر موية ..!!
المريخ الآن متضرر جدا .. كل آلته الإعلامية موجهة للدفاع عن النادي .. كل مشاعر واحاسيس الجمهور موجهة للشعور بكراهية اتحاد الكرة كل طاقة مجلس الإدارة تم إستفزازها وإغاظتها واقناعها بإعلان الحرب على إتحاد الكرة كمية خرافية من الطاقة السلبية تحيط بفريق ونادي المريخ ..!! وهذا بالتأكيد يصرف الفريق من الإنشغال والتركيز على التنافس الإفريقي والتحديات الكبرى التي تنتظر المريخ ..!!
لو كان بكري المدينة عارف بكيفية التعامل الإحترافي مع الحكام مهما تعرض من استفزاز وشعور بالقهر والظلم لما حدث ما يحدث للمريخ الآن ..!!
تصريحات المدرب الفرنسي وما رشح من أخبار عن إستجابة لاعبي المريخ لما تعرضو له من ضغط من قبل حكم مباراتهم مع الأولمبي التونسي تشير إلى ان إحتمال تكرار (خطأ) الإعتداء على الحكام وارد بنسبة كبيرة في الفترة المقبلة .. ونحذر من خطورة هذا الأمر على مشوار المريخ إن حدث التحيز الذي يستفز فريق المريخ من قبل حكام المباريات الإفريقية ..!! والخروج من اجواء المباراة وحده يكفي لصناعة كارثة.. فيا غارزيتو لا تهمل هذا الجانب خلال ما تبقى من معسكر تونس و خلال الإستعداد المستمر للإستحقاقات المحلية والدولية .. ولو احتاج الأمر لدرس عصر ..!!
 
يجب ان لا نغفل اهمية وضرورة الحصول على (مناعة ) ضد الإستجابة لإستفزاز أخطاء الحكام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
خسارة المريخ ..سلبيات وايجابيات

· قبل انظلاق مباراة المريخ والمنتخب الاوليمبي التونسي ذكرت بأنني سأكون اكثر سرورا اذا انتهى اللقاء بخسارة الزعيم.

· لم يهضم من حولي مسوغات حديثي.. وكان التبرير بأن المريخ هو اكثر الفرق استفادة من اخطائه خاصة في المباريات الخارجية.

· وعدت بالذاكرة الى بطولة سيكافا 2014 والخسارة في اول مباراة أمام البوليس الرواندي بهدف..وفرحة أهلنا في العرضة شمال وكتابة مانشيت كبير ..البوليس يعتقل المريخ.

· وبعد ذلك كانت الانتصارات المتوالية حتى الوصول لمنصات التتويج والعودة بكأس البطولة.

· وعرف اعلام الأهلة من الذي طفى النور.

· والامثلة كثيرة .

· وكلما طالعت شماتة الاهلة ازداد شعوري بأن المريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح.

· ولا زال أمر التحكيم يمثل اكبر الالغاز بالنسبة للاحمر داخلياً وخارجياً.

· ولا يعقل ان يتغاضى التحكيم التونسي عن 3 اهداف للمريخ وضربتى جزاء … بينما يصر على ضربة جزاء للاوليمبي في آخر دقائق اللقاء.

· ورغم كل ذلك ،نتحمل كل الصعاب والانحياز .لأننا لدينا هدف واضح سنقاتل في سبيله حتى لو تم وضع الاشواك والعراقيل.

· وسنعني مع صلاح بن البادية ….عندي اارادة ما بتلين عزيمة قوية باصرار …ياما بكرة تخضع لي وتزرع دربي فل وازهار ….ما دام يا هدفي مؤمن بيك اكيد تتجاوب الاقدار.

· آخر الاصداء

· سبقني عدد من الزملاء في تناول امر تعيين الطريفي الصديق رئيساً لبعثة المريخ المتوجهة الى الجزائر.

· التعيين تم قبل يومين ….وتوقعت بالأمس ان يقدم الطريفى اعتذارا عن مرافقة البعثة لموافقه البغيضة تجاه المريخ.

· ولو كان الطريفي يمتلك ذرة من الخجل لاعتذر عن رئاسة البعثة.

· ويعتبر الطريفي اجد ألد أعداء المريخ ….وقف ضد الباشا حينما تم اختياره ضمن فريق افريقيا ..توعد بالاستقالة في المؤامرة ضد بكرى المدينة.

· ولا ننسى ابدا انه كان عضواً في مجلس إدارة نادى الهلال العاصمى.

· في الماضي قام باستدعاء اللاعب هيثم مصطفى عند ما كان لاعباً في الفرقة الزرقاء ولديه مشاكل مع المدرب غارزيتو الى المنتخب الوطني بقرار اداري مبررا حجته بأن هيثم كابتن المنتخب .

· وعند ما وقع في كشوفات المريخ تم ابعاده نهائياً من المنتخب …رغم انه في ذلك الموسم نال بطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان وهو بشعار المريخ.

· لذلك .. وحفاظاً على كرامته نتعشم اعتذار الطريفي عن رئاسة الأحمر الى الجزائر.

· ويعلم الطريفي تمام العلم بأن كل اهل المريخ يكرهونه كراهية ممتدة الى ما لا نهاية ابتداء من اصغر مشجع حتى أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ.

· فهل يرضيك ان تفرض نفسك يا الطريفى على المريخ وانت تدرك بأن لا يطيقون حتى رؤيتك ..ناهيك عن مرافقة البعثة لاكثر من أسبوعين.

· خلي غندك دم يا الطريفي.

· آخر الاصداء

· غداً الاحد ضربة البداية لمنتخبنا القومى في مواجهة نظيره السيراليوني.

· نتعشم في توحيد لغة التشجيع ولنترك التصصب وراء ظهورنا ونلتفت للوطن الحبيب.

· لا يهم من سيبدأ اللعب ومن سيجلس على دكة البدلاء …الاهم هو تفوق صقور الجديان.

· ولنكن جميعاً على قلب رجل واحد حتى يتحقق الهدف المنشود

· صدى أخير

· مع اقتراب حلول شهر رمضان المعظم وهو شهر التوبة والغفران ..نتعشم من صلاح احمد محمد صالح والنجومى وبقية الحكام ان يراجعوا انفسهم جيدا ويكفوا عن استهداف المريخ.

· وان يدركوا بأن هنالك عذاب الدنيا وعذاب القبر وعذاب الاخرة حيث لا ينفع الا العمل الصالح والنوايا الحسنة وتحاسبون على ما اقترفت اعمالكم.

· ولا زال هنالك متسع من الوقت للمغفرة فبل ان يأتي الطوفان

· واستغفر الله العظيم لي ولكم ولسائر امة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

· ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
· هلال الصفر الدولي

· تتفشخر وتتباهى الأندية الكبيرة بإنجازاتها إلا الزبون فهو يتباهى بجماهيره وتتباهى جماهيره بالعالمية، وفي الأولى حق مشروع وفي الثانية ضحك على الذقون.
· السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هل يملك الزبون تاريخاً مشرفاً ليكون له حاضر يقتص من هذا التاريخ.
· لست أكثر معرفة بالهلال من الهلاليين ولكنني ربما أكتب عنه دون أجندة معينة أنت مع هذا أو ضد ذاك سيما وأن للزبون معزة خاصة وود كبير عندي.
· الهلال بحاجة إلى إعادة صياغة توجهه بالعمل ليبدأ من الصفر …الصفر الذي عشعش داخل اروقة النادي العريق.
· لابد من منح جيل جديد فرصة العمل وآخر فرصة المشاركة في إعادة حق ضاع بالاعتماد على لاعبين يأتون للنادي بملايين ويذهبون منه إما بالإعارة أو مقايضة في صفقة أخرى.
· أما اللاعب غير السوداني فأصبح الاهلة مضرب مثل في التقاعدات مع لاعبين غير منتجين ومؤثرين لقد وقع الاهلة في مطب السمسرة ورغبات لا علاقة للمدربين بها، وهنا خطأ آخر يقع فيه الهلال وأندية أخرى.
· أقرأ اليوم طموحاً مختلفاً لدى هلال الجوهرة الزرقاء من حيث التصريحات أو من حيث ما يفكر فيه مسيروه كخطة عمل خالية من الوعود بالبطولات، وهذا التوجه سليم جدا لكنه بحاجة إلى عمل معني بالبناء وخطة عمل واضحة.
· يثبت من يوم إلى آخر الكردينال أن المقصورة أهم من الكورة وان ثمة من يملأ وسائل الإعلام ان الكورة اهم من المقصورة والى ان يحدث العكس سوف يظل الكردينال يجتهد لحل لغط الصفر الكبير.
· صحف الكاردينال اكدت بأن أعماله في الوسط الرياضي يعرفها القاصي والداني ولهذا تجده في منأى ومعزل عن شهرة الوسط الرياضي.
· يا ترى كم في وسطنا الرياضي من يشبه الكردينال، سؤال أترك إجابته لكم.
· أسمع أن للهلال رجال يسدون قرص الشمس لكن الآن لم أر ولم أسمع ولم أقرأ عن هذه الأسماء، فهل تغيرت التركيبة في الهلال أم أن ما كنا نسمع به كلام في كلام..
· فما زالت جماهير الهلال تتعشم برؤية المطار ومازال الملايين من عشاق الازرق يتطلعون لرؤية كأس جوي فقد عشعش الصفر الدولي كثيرا هل من مغيث.
· ثمة من يغطي ضعفه في الرياضة بالقفز هنا والقفز هناك بحثا عن أن يقال له أنت من صنع هيبة ناديك في وقت يفترض أن يكون العكس.
· القضية التي ينبغي أن يتجاوزها بعض الناس هي الاعتراف أن الهيبة تصنعها كاريزما النادي ومدرجاته وليس الشخص..
· لا يوجد بيني وبين الهلال ما يستوجب هذا الاحتقان ضد كل ما أكتبه عن الهلال.. فالهلال سيظل في نظري الثابت وغيره المتحركون، لكن إن وجدت حوله ما يستحق الطرح فلن أتردد في ذلك حاله حال كل الأندية..
· أتمنى من الزملاء الأعزاء المنتمين للإعلام الهلالي أن لا يعطوا الموضوع أكبر من حجمه، فما يربطني بالهلال هو نفس ما يربطه بي..
ان سايد
· يختتم مريخ السعد معسكره اليوم ويعود اليوم عن طريق الدوحة بختكم يا مريخاب الدوحة سوف تشاهدون نجم السعد وفخر البلد قبل العنبة التى ستكون غداً في استقباله.
· تجربة المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي حقيقة ومفيدة والاجمل ثبات مستوى سيلا.
· ارتفاع مستوى اللاعبين الفني والبدني اكد بأن معسكر المريخ لم يكن متأخراً وادخل الطمأنينة في قلوب انصار المريخ في الداخل والخارج.
· مرحبا بنجم السعد. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
صقور الجديان وشجاعة مازدا ووصول مريخ السودان!!

احداث عديدة لم اعلق عليها خلال الفترة السابقة وذلك نسبة لغياب هذه الزاوية بعد ان خضعت لعملية  تفتيت حصوة واكتشفت ان الحصوة لم تبارح مكانها وسأعود لذلك في نهاية هذه الزاوية!
ينازل منتخبنا الوطني نظيره السيراليوني مساء اليوم في تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لامم افريقيا!
اعداد الصقور كان مثاليا بعد ان خاض اللاعبون خمس تجارب اعدادية!
لا تندهش عزيزي القارئ لان عناصر منتخبنا الوطني من لاعبي القمة وان من كانوا يتدربون بالخرطوم ليسو سوي عناصر احتياطية لن تجد لها موطئ قدم الا في حالة غياب العناصر الأساسية بسبب الاصابة او الايقاف!
(13) لاعبا هم من المريخ والهلال وهؤلاء حصلوا علي فرصة اعداد نموذجي بعد ان ادي الازرق (3) مباريات ودية من خلال معسكره بتونس اما الاحمر فقد خاض  تجربتين!
مما سبق فان من نعتوا الدولة بابشع الصفات واتهموها بعدم الاهتمام باعداد الصقور ما دروا ان ماذدا لم يكن منزعجا لانه كان واثقا من وصول عناصره بالقمة لقمة الجاهزية!
ولمن اتهموا ماذدا بضعف الشخصية وطالبوه بالاستقالة كان يجب عليهم تهنئة الرجل علي شجاعته وهو يتصدي لتلك المهمة في احلك الظروف!
لم يهرب ماذدا من ارض المعركة ولم يتخازل فقد حرص علي التواجد مع جنوده في الصفوف الامامية!
ماذدا نموزج للوطني الغيور!
ولهؤلاء نقول مهما كان الاعداد ضعيفا وفقا لتقديراتكم الا ان منتخب سيراليون ليس بالخصم الذي يمكن ان يقف حجر عثرة امام طموح صقور الجديان فقط لابد من المؤازرة الجماهيرية باعتبارها وقود الثورة!
فوق فوق سودانا فوق!
مشهد اول
يعانق مريخ السودان جماهيره اليوم حينما تعود بعثته صباحا من تونس بعد ان امضي الاحمر فترة اعداد نموذجية!
عودة الزعيم لارض الوطن هي بمثابة عودة الروح الي الجسد بعد ان اعيا البعاد الانصار !
مريخ السعد فخر البلد!
مشهد اخير
خضعت يوم الاحد الماضي لعملية تفتيت حصوة وظللت طوال الايام التي تلتها في حالة ترقب لخروجها دونما فائدة!
يوم امس السبت توكلت علي الواحد الاحد وقمت باجراء فحص عبر الموجات الصوتية للتأكد من سلامة الكلية اليسري التي خضعت للتفتيت!
المفاجاة كانت حاضرة حينما اظهرت الموجات الصوتية تواجد الحصوة في ذات المكان!
بالله عليكم هل يصدق احد ان امر كهذا يمكن ان يحدث في اي دولة في العالم؟
لخطورة الموضوع قررت التحرك اعتبارا من اليوم لمعرفة الحقيقة!
سأستمع لاختصاصي المسالك ولفني التفتيت قبل ان اشرع في اجراءت قانونية في حالة لم اجد منهما تفسيرا لما حدث!
تري كم مريض ورد مبلغ (3) الاف جنيه بعد ان استدان واقتطع من رزق ابنائه ليجد ان المحصلة لم تكن سوي فقدان النقود؟
عزيزي  وزير الصحة الولائي دكتور مامون حميدة كل سنة وانت طيب!

*

----------

